# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Dùng phương pháp nào cán nhám kim loại?

## tcltcl15

Như tiêu đề mình muốn nhờ các cao thủ tư vấn dùm dùng cách nào để có thể cán nhám trên mặt phẳng kim loại và ko làm thay đổi kích thước của sp. Sp mình là miếng sắt tròn phi=60, dày 5mm. Cán nhám trên hình trụ thì mình biết, còn trên mặt phẳng thì mình chịu.

----------

